# Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

While I was in Washington DC a couple last week, I took the time to go and see the National Air and Space Museum. They have some great WW2 exhibits there. Here I will post some photos of some of the WW2 aircraft there. Unfortunatly some of them are quite dark, my flash did not work too well on them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

It would not let me post more then 15 so here are some more.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, I want to go there when I'm 21 (that way I'll be able to drink while I'm over there)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice pics! 8) I wanna go there for the Macchi MC.202 that dominates one of the P-51 pics


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 8, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Wow, I want to go there when I'm 21 (that way I'll be able to drink while I'm over there)



You know that American beer is, lets say for a word, 'watered down'.  You need to have 3 bottles to have the same effect a 1 Canuck beer. 

Opps forget. *Great pics* thanks for sharing.


----------



## polebrook351st (Mar 8, 2005)

nice pics, just thought i'd mention most of your pics are from the Udvar Hazey museum located at Dulles airport which is part of the air and space museum. also the B-29 is the Enola Gay.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

It's the Arado and the Japanese planes I want to see


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice pics, Adler. I would love to get out there and see that museum someday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

It is one of the best I have ever been too. I have been there now twice but this was the first time since the Udvar Hazey museum which is part of the Smithsonian. The aircraft that would not fit in the original building are housed there including the Space Shuttle Enterprise and an SR-71 Blackbird. Most of the Museums collection still is not on display.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.nasm.si.edu/

They have the only surviving Ta -152H.


----------



## fuisk (Mar 8, 2005)

my p4777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## JCS (Mar 8, 2005)

Great pics! 8) I gotta get down there to see that 109 someday


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> mosquitoman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I want to go there when I'm 21 (that way I'll be able to drink while I'm over there)
> ...


That's a myth! 
Especially if you're a Molsen or Labatt drinker.


Those are great pics, Adler!  I'd love to visit that place!


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 8, 2005)

No it is Moosehead.  

Tell my American friends that who would rather have our beer because they did not have to drink as many to get drunk. If we matched them bottle for bottle, us with American beer, at the end of the night we would be still standing while they would be on the floor.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

They've obviously been brainwashed by Canuck propaganda. 
Honestly, I can't tell the difference between Bud and Molsen Canadian or Blue. To each their own, I guess.

Sorry for turning this into a beer thread.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

Try drinking European beer, I'm sure 2 pints of Stella would get most Americans under the table


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> http://www.nasm.si.edu/
> 
> They have the only surviving Ta -152H.



Unfortunatly it is not on display at the moment.

As for the beer, nothing beats a good old Crystal Weizen, Hefe Weizen, Wahrsteiner, Stuttgarter Hofbrau, Pils, Killkenny, or Guinness! They put all other beers to shame.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 9, 2005)

It's amazing how many planes have survived this long- but there have been many lost forever. Stirling, Whitley, Maryland, Baltimore and Whirlwind just to name a few


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2005)

the Green 4 of Walter Loos at the Smithsonian will be undergoing a complete overhaul and colour pating job soon I hope. When Walter heard this he was thrilled, but sadly he has passed on.......never to see it completed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

I will deffinatly have to go and view it when it is on display.


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2005)

back in 1992 Jerry Crandall, friend and artist went on a private tour with the currator and measured and photographed part by part this gorgeous a/c. From this they will have incredible plans drawn out for his JG 301 book most probably the finest book on the unit.............whenever it gets published. I will also be including several private pics from my base in as well. also the unique numbering and gruppe symbols involved with this strange outfit will be included and the magical camouflage ideas used by the unit. Onew thing is that this former Wilde Sau turned day fighter unit was implanted with a great many bomber crew veterans and their personalities affected the JG from it's inception till war's end.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

How well did the bomber crew vets handle flying fighter aircraft?


----------

